# test e bloat



## kaju (Apr 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity I would like to know what you guys do for bloat when you are on  a test e cycle.

my last test e cycle bloated me. I did make great gains but I hated the bloat. 
my last cycle was a test e / tbol cylce.

 next cycle will be a test e/  eq cycle. 
I have plenty of estrogen control and other compounds on 
hand. I just want to hear what others do.


----------



## ALX (Apr 12, 2009)

A dex   should get rid of the bloat also try to keep sodium levels down.    dont run adex throughout the cycle could hurt your gains one week every other day should do it.


----------



## kaju (Apr 13, 2009)

ALX said:


> A dex   should get rid of the bloat also try to keep sodium levels down.    dont run adex throughout the cycle could hurt your gains one week every other day should do it.



thanks. I have adex on hand if needed. I just like to hear what other people do. Your right about the adex. also it can be hard on the liver.


----------



## richusa (Apr 13, 2009)

ALX said:


> A dex   should get rid of the bloat also try to keep sodium levels down.    dont run adex throughout the cycle could hurt your gains one week every other day should do it.



  Have you ever had any type of bloat before from any other type of Test?  Or is it just Test E?  Definately get on some Adex.  How maney Mgs are you using a week?  However if you easily bloat.  I would run the Adex throughout the cycle at least once a week 1 mg or .5 mg 2 x's  It is not enought to effect any gains, but enough to keep the bloat away.  If you are in your early 20's, It wouldn't hurt to add 20 mg of Nolva 4 days a week.   It will help you went you start your PCT in keeping the gains and making a smoother transistion from cycle to PCT.  The Nolva only if you are at 400-500mgs a week.


----------



## kaju (Apr 13, 2009)

richusa said:


> Have you ever had any type of bloat before from any other type of Test?  Or is it just Test E?  Definitely get on some Adex.  How maney Mgs are you using a week?  However if you easily bloat.  I would run the Adex throughout the cycle at least once a week 1 mg or .5 mg 2 x's  It is not enought to effect any gains, but enough to keep the bloat away.  If you are in your early 20's, It wouldn't hurt to add 20 mg of Nolva 4 days a week.   It will help you went you start your PCT in keeping the gains and making a smoother transistion from cycle to PCT.  The Nolva only if you are at 400-500mgs a week.


I have run test e before I loved the Gaines I hated the bloat. I have run testcyp and test prop with no problem. In fact I love test prop so much I want to never run another cycle with out it. but pinning gets old at about week six. I'm running a 12 week cycle this time. Ill be running 500mg of test e a week and 500mg of eq a week. test e was what was available at the time I was putting together.
I'm 45 years old and I have adex and Nolva on hand. I know to keep my diet clean and especially watch the sodium. drink plenty of water and keep my cardio up. I just like to hear from everyone on this.


----------



## rottsnhell (Apr 13, 2009)

No prop? why not run the prop for a couple weeks till the test e kicks in? I hear ya on the pinning for six weeks, you run out of muscles to jab!


----------



## richusa (Apr 14, 2009)

kaju said:


> I have run test e before I loved the Gaines I hated the bloat. I have run testcyp and test prop with no problem. In fact I love test prop so much I want to never run another cycle with out it. but pinning gets old at about week six. I'm running a 12 week cycle this time. Ill be running 500mg of test e a week and 500mg of eq a week. test e was what was available at the time I was putting together.
> I'm 45 years old and I have adex and Nolva on hand. I know to keep my diet clean and especially watch the sodium. drink plenty of water and keep my cardio up. I just like to hear from everyone on this.


 
As I mentioned I think you could run Adex once a week and not worry about losing any gains.  Try .5 mg first and see if that is enough to contain the bloat with 500 mgs of test I cant beleive that 1 mg of Adex.  I run Adex 1x week throughout a cycle strickly as a precaution, always have.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 15, 2009)

kaju said:


> Just out of curiosity I would like to know what you guys do for bloat when you are on  a test e cycle.
> 
> my last test e cycle bloated me. I did make great gains but I hated the bloat.
> my last cycle was a test e / tbol cylce.
> ...



run an AI with your next cycle,,,something like ARIMIDEX,,LETROZOLE,,OR AROMASIN.


----------

